# New Man Creek Viv



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Finally got around to building this beast! My friend gave me this exo terra for Christmas last year and it has been sitting in my garage waiting for me to get around to it. I finally decided I was going to make the space in the frog room for it and get going on the build. I built an internal air circulation system in it with an 80mm computer fan with a 3 speed switch to control the air flow. I also used a power supply with 12v, 9v, 6v and 3v settings so I can really turn it down if necessary. A few choice orchids from Andy's, a few fireball or fireball hybrid broms from Junglebox and some left over accessories from around my frog stash and this is what I came up with. Going to add some more broms to fill in the top a little bit. This is going to house my group of 2.3 Man Creek pumilio so the broms in their current tank are going to be moved over since they have tads in them. Hopefully they will continue to raise them with no problems.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks great. Interesting approach to put the furniture in the middle of the tank instead of adding a background.

Kudos for keeping the man creeks going.


----------



## Dart_Man (Mar 23, 2013)

Are those packing peanuts as your drainage layer? If so, is that safe?


----------



## Amphibian addict (May 15, 2012)

I've been wanting to try this for a while, and I love man creeks. How did you mount the canopy?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks good, hopefully the female continues to feed tads without problems when you move them. What import year are they if you know?
Bryan


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Dart_Man said:


> Are those packing peanuts as your drainage layer? If so, is that safe?


Yes they are. As long as you use the non biodegradable peanuts, yes it is safe. I have been using them in some of my viv's for 5+ years with no ill effects. Super cheap and very light weight.



Amphibian addict said:


> I've been wanting to try this for a while, and I love man creeks. How did you mount the canopy?


The top of the Exo has 4 screen sections. The 2 in the back are covered with acrylic cut to fit and drilled for the air circulation system and mist nozzles. The 2 front panel are glass cut to fit. This keeps the viv sealed but gave me options for drilling without having to worry about cracking glass. 



Baltimore Bryan said:


> Looks good, hopefully the female continues to feed tads without problems when you move them. What import year are they if you know?
> Bryan


I'm hoping so too! They are '04 import offspring from a local frogger that I have been working with for the last year or 2. They have produced a few froglets in their 20g viv but it is so over grown I can't tell if they are still hopping around in there or not. They are going to appreciate the extra space I think.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Bitchin' tank man. I love the way the wood looks like a floating paradise.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Dude, this thing looks amazing! Great job

What are the dimensions of the tank?

John


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

very nice, great work!!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

This came together really nicely!! Great orchid choices too

Love that Ornithocephalus gladiatus


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

FroggyKnight said:


> Dude, this thing looks amazing! Great job
> 
> What are the dimensions of the tank?
> 
> John



Thank you very much! It is 36'' wide, 18'' deep and 36'' tall. 



frogparty said:


> This came together really nicely!! Great orchid choices too
> 
> Love that Ornithocephalus gladiatus


I can't thank you enough for the orchid recommendations you made for me. The gladiatus is probably my new favorite plant! Now, keeping it alive will be a milestone for me. I kill orchids like it's my job. Hopefully the circulation system solves my problems in that department. 

Thank you everyone for the coments. I'm planning on posting more pics in a few months once it grows in a little.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Fantastic build Brian...makes me sooooo jealous! !!  great job....


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Really cool tank; the background is very unique! Did you use Great Stuff to make it? 

Those fan ducts would look great with some epiphytes mounted on them, too.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Such a neat design Brian. Now please convince my wife I need a viv the size of this one! 
Can't wait to watch this grow in.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Great build! I love my mancreeks. Such an under-appreciated frog. Mine are great parents.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Bunsincunsin said:


> Really cool tank; the background is very unique! Did you use Great Stuff to make it?
> 
> Those fan ducts would look great with some epiphytes mounted on them, too.


Yes, it was made with GS, silicon, cork and a few different types of wood. I'm actually considering adding some plants to the fan ducts. I was worried they would stay too dry but so far it looks like it should work well. I agree it would look much better. Any suggestions on what type of plant? I'm thinking maybe creeping ficus or some type of ant plant.


phender said:


> Great build! I love my mancreeks. Such an under-appreciated frog. Mine are great parents.


Thanks Phil. The mancreeks are so under appreciated and not really seen much lately. Hopefully mine are as good of parents as yours.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Yes, it was made with GS, silicon, cork and a few different types of wood. I'm actually considering adding some plants to the fan ducts. I was worried they would stay too dry but so far it looks like it should work well. I agree it would look much better. Any suggestions on what type of plant? I'm thinking maybe creeping ficus or some type of ant plant.


Something that likes bright light; maybe some _Microgramma_ spp. or a _Marcgravia_? Something with a long-hanging growth habit would look cool too, like a _Sphyrospermum_ sp. There are several types of orchids with a hanging growth habit that would look great as well.


----------



## athiker04 (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow. This is looking great. I really want to make an epiphyte heavy viv at some point soon and this is inspirational. 

Great work.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

On your fan ducts, try Dendrobium oligophyllum. Loves high light, slightly drier conditions.
Great mini Dendrobium that will flower non stop for years if happy


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

frogparty said:


> On your fan ducts, try Dendrobium oligophyllum. Loves high light, slightly drier conditions.
> Great mini Dendrobium that will flower non stop for years if happy


I have the same orchid in my tank! It's flowering right now actually. Orchids are fantastic. Some paphiopedilums or bulbos would do great too.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow, beautiful!!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Cool little update on the viv....


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

No idea how I missed this one, great job!! Very inspiring.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks! Sorry for the crappy pics. I used my tablet instead of my normal camera. I found the eggs last night while I was making my daily rounds and checking on everyone in the frog room. I counted 3 of them. 2 looked like they were developing.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Your viv has put my Man Creek's home to shame, and has inspired me to move them up the list for a new setup. My female is one of my oldest frogs and she sure deserves it. 

Thanks of the inspiration and congrats on the eggs!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

It is still looking great

Congrats on the eggs! My NEW sexed pair of man creeks just started courting today, so I hope we both have luck

John


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

The layout is very original, IMO. What size is it? How is the co-existence between the males of the group? I ask because my Almirante male seems less aggressive than other pums (i.e Solarte).


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

rigel10 said:


> The layout is very original, IMO. What size is it? How is the co-existence between the males of the group? I ask because my Almirante male seems less aggressive than other pums (i.e Solarte).


Thank you. I like building my vivariums with no or partial backgrounds. Complete backgrounds take so much more materials and use up much more space. I think having the "floating" background provides plenty of areas to plant and make hiding spots while allowing me to keep all of my floor space. It also stops any water from wicking up from the false bottom which seems to make my plants on the background happier since they are not constantly wet. The viv is a 36x18x36 Exo-Terra.
As for the males, they had some territory issues at first. They mostly just called at each other but did do a little wrestling. They seem to have found peace with each other lately, but I am watching them closely since I don't think the hundred or so gallons the tank provides them is quite enough for them to establish real territories. 

Another quick pic of one on the viv floor.


----------



## Veneer (Nov 13, 2012)

Do you have a species name for this guy?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Veneer said:


> Do you have a species name for this guy?


I have it at home. I'll get you an answer on it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

The I.D. I was given for that orchid was simply mini Stelis sp. from Brazil. It came (like most of my orchids) from Andy's Orchids. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

That looks f'in awesome. NICE job!
Very impressive.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh! That's neat! Very cool


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

Love the layout, reminds me of some reef tanks. A structure higher in the tank for plants or corals, with room below for livestock (frogs or fish). Also like the plant selection.

I love to see how different people design their tanks. Seems to be as many different ways to do it as there are people doing it.


----------



## daftendire (May 20, 2009)

Love this design. So much room for activities on the leaf litter floor. 
What kind of lighting are you running? is that two led units?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

daftendire said:


> Love this design. So much room for activities on the leaf litter floor.
> What kind of lighting are you running? is that two led units?


Thanks! I'm running 2 t8 4' tubes and 2 jungle dawn led's. Seems to be doing the trick. I'll try and get some new photos up soon. The stellis sp. isn't liking where I put it. Too much water. I had to pull it in an effort to save it. Everything else looks pretty good so far.


----------



## Hill (Jan 6, 2014)

Could you take a picture from the side? I have hopes to do my best to re-create this design


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Here are a couple pics before it was planted 

















Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

how difficult, and how, did you secure the pieces to the glass on either side, and what materials did you use for the vent "chute"


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Judy S said:


> how difficult, and how, did you secure the pieces to the glass on either side, and what materials did you use for the vent "chute"


Wasn't really difficult, just took a little planning. Basically what I had to do was arrange all the wood how I liked it first and then use anything I could get my hands on to hold them in place while either silicone or great stuff dried. At one time I had 2 pieces of wood being held up by a piece of pvc pipe on the bottom and used tape and wire coat hangers to secure them from the top so they would hold their position. If there was a large enough surface touching the glass I used silicone. For many of the pieces there was no flat surface areas contacting the glass so used great stuff foam. Once dry, that stuff holds some pretty good weight. Being that I used mostly ghost wood and cypress knees, the wood is pretty light. 
The ducts for the air system are just made with plastic irrigation pipe covered in silicone and rolled in coco fiber. There are a few options for angles so I opted for the 45 degree angle connector for the inlet and output openings just so it wouldn't look like straight pipes and it would push the air around the entire viv instead of straight down at the floor.


----------



## dsaundry (Sep 29, 2011)

As a former reef tank keeper I know how much time and effort goes into any tank. Well Done! Looks great!


----------

